# The Old Cathedral of Rio/Rio de Janeiro, Brazil



## JRE313 (Oct 13, 2012)

Check it out!




Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo da antiga Se&#769; (Church of Our Lady of Mount Carmel of the Ancient See AKA: The Old Cathedral Of Rio) by JRE313, on Flickr


----------



## spang1mw (Oct 13, 2012)

Nicely done! Love all the detail in the photo!


----------



## bs0604 (Oct 13, 2012)

great shot


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 14, 2012)

Good job!! WOW loads of detail.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 15, 2012)

Really great use of HDR.  perfect execution


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 15, 2012)

AWESOME.


----------



## markj (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with cee, it's awesome.


----------

